# Problem with CVSup



## lvac (Dec 16, 2009)

I live in Vietnam, this is the ports-supfile:





After rebooting, I entered these commands:

```
#cd /root
#cvsup -g -L 2 ports-supfile
```
But an error message always appear:




I tried changing host information in the ports-supfile to Philippine mirror: cvsup1.ph.freebsd.org (Philippine is near my country). However, a error message also appear (similar to the preceding error message).


----------



## SirDice (Dec 16, 2009)

Make sure DNS is properly setup. Have a look at /etc/resolv.conf.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 16, 2009)

And also have a look at portsnap(8).


----------



## Nirbo (Dec 17, 2009)

Kind of looks like VirtualBox doesn't have a driver for the network adapter FreeBSD is trying to use. Try switching the adapter settings in the network section of your virtual machine.

Also, CVS is better done with the built in csup tool (cvsup is a pain in comparison for simply updating src/ports)

And thirdly, sysutils/fastest-cvsup is a port that pings CVSup servers so you can find the one with the best latency for you.


----------



## sixtydoses (Dec 17, 2009)

If you're doing csup for ports, your tag should be current, and not RELENG_8_0.


----------



## LateNiteTV (Dec 17, 2009)

just use portsnap for ports like DutchDaemon suggested. much much much faster than csup.


----------



## zeiz (Dec 20, 2009)

The error was in command, `cvsup` doesn't work, `csup` does 
so `# csup -L 2 /root/ports-supfile` should work.
however portsnap indeed is more convenient.
`# portsnap fetch extract` - for the first time then just
`# portsnap fetch update`


----------



## Nirbo (Dec 20, 2009)

zeiz said:
			
		

> The error was in command, `cvsup` doesn't work, `csup` does
> so `# csup -L 2 /root/ports-supfile` should work.



Command would work both ways (since both programs have -L as their verbosity flag), but only with cvsup installed. But for the average end user, csup is waaaaay better.

I remember compiling cvsup-without-gui. It sucked.

FreeBSD has been doing great at replacing a few of the more annoying tools and getting most of the important tools to only have dependencies in the base. If only we could someday have a BSD licensed compiler or graphical server


----------



## dennylin93 (Dec 20, 2009)

Nirbo said:
			
		

> If only we could someday have a BSD licensed compiler or graphical server



Clang might replace GCC in the future . Servers with GUIs don't really appeal to me though.


----------



## zeiz (Dec 20, 2009)

Nirbo said:
			
		

> but only with cvsup installed


of course...


			
				Nirbo said:
			
		

> If only we could someday have a BSD licensed compiler or graphical server


+1


			
				dennylin93 said:
			
		

> Servers with GUIs don't really appeal to me though


I got it as graphical server = ~Xorg but not equal "server with GUI"


----------

